# The ultimate Malmsjö Thread!



## PolarBear (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey my friends...

once again I am reminded of how beautiful the Malmsjö is... by listening to a feature film score! And there are so many (even major ones) that I don't think I know them all... anyway, trying to achieve a list of scores where I could spot Malmsjö material. Please contribute if you know some more!


Batman Begins
The Dark Knight
(Hans Zimmer & James Newton Howard)

Tears Of The Sun
Frost/Nixon
Spanglish
(Hans Zimmer)

King Kong, Blood Diamond, Lady In The Water
(James Newton Howard)

Kingdom Of Heaven
Gone Baby Gone
Man On Fire
Spy Game
Deja Vu
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
(Harry Gregson-Williams)

Constantine (Brian Tyler/Klaus Badelt)
Godsend (Brian Tyler)
Underworld (Paul Haslinger)
Mr. Brooks (Ramin Djawadi)


Unsure about:
The Village (James Newton Howard)
The Juror (James Newton Howard)


Usage in TV:
CSI Miami (Jeff Cardoni)
Sex and the City (Didier Rachou)
Kiss at Midnight (by fellow forum user Thonex)


One could almost say Hans' piano was inspiring a whole decade of film composing. I hope you don't mind this thread, Hans... if so it can be deleted in a second!
















Thanks for your interest,
PolarBear


----------



## Ed (Dec 10, 2007)

I played a Series of Unfortunate Events piano theme on the Malmsjö the other day and its almost exactly the same. Probably isnt actually the Malmsjö, but its awesome it does sound like that. Shame its not as deeply sampled as other piano libraries.


----------



## Niah (Dec 10, 2007)

You are talking about Artvista lib?

You mean it was used on this scores? I was completely anaware of this, what an endorsement !


----------



## Niah (Dec 10, 2007)

Ed @ Tue Dec 11 said:


> I . Shame its not as deeply sampled as other piano libraries.



Agreed.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Polar,

Yes, the Malmsjö has been used in many feature movies and TV productions. I never had time to create an endorsement page or similar, and I cannot verify the list you have made, but I have gotten personal feedback from several composers in Hollywood who use it. I have a nice "thank you" note from Hans Zimmer on the wall in my studio. Jeff Cardoni told me over the summer that he was using it on every episode of CSI Miami, Didier Rachou once told me he was using it on Sex and the City. It is always nice to get that feedback, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## Ed (Dec 10, 2007)

Niah @ Mon Dec 10 said:


> You are talking about Artvista lib?



Of course 



> You mean it was used on this scores? I was completely anaware of this, what an endorsement !



I said it probably wasnt! But that it sounds very very close


----------



## Ed (Dec 10, 2007)

Hans Adamson @ Mon Dec 10 said:


> Thanks Polar,
> 
> Yes, the Malmsjö has been used in many feature movies and TV productions. I never had time to create an endorsement page or similar, and I cannot verify the list you have made, but I have gotten personal feedback from several composers in Hollywood who use it. I have a nice "thank you" note from Hans Zimmer on the wall in my studio. Jeff Cardoni told me over the summer that he was using it on every episode of CSI Miami, Didier Rachou once told me he was using it on Sex and the City. It is always nice to get that feedback, it is very much appreciated.



You know Hans in IRC you once told me you had something amazing in the works I would want. Where is it? What is it? 

Also, will you do another more detailed malmsjo sample? I want it to sound even more newmany :D


----------



## Thonex (Dec 10, 2007)

I use it on 99.9% of anything that requires piano in a score. Hans captured a great piano sound... I can't say enough good things about it.

Since I've owned it, I've pretty much stopped looking for another piano sample library.... I don't even really scan piano threads anymore... that says a lot about Malmsjo.

My only problem with it is......... it's pronunciation!!!! :lol: 

T


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 10, 2007)

Nothing comes close to the Malmsjo.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Dec 10, 2007)

Hans,

i have never used your library, but listening the demos i can realize you did a very good job capturing this piano. The sound is amazing.

Best, 

Jacques.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Dec 10, 2007)

The piano is certainly not my favourite instrument and i know nothing it, but i sure like this one. Sounds ideal for classical music, recital and stuff like that, is that accurate? I'm asking cause I'm going to need one and ...well i don't like shopping much
so I'd be more than happy to close this case... I just need some approval here.. I like the price too BTW!

And what is Malmsjö? Is it like a trade mark like a Steinway? I've never heard that before. o :lol:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 10, 2007)

Hans is The Man.

chocO, I don't happen to agree with what you said if you mean it literally - the level of the pianos out there these days is getting ridiculously high - but the Malmsjö is definitely unique.

And one of these days I'm going to find out how Hans makes those rich, buttery recordings. Knowing him, I know it's not because of some fancy equipment, it's ears and technique.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Dec 11, 2007)

Fantastic indeed. If only it had more layers and perhaps repetitions... I always go for the Malmsjo first, but I have found it to be lacking in these two areas. 

But inspite of that I would agree with choco that nothing comes close in terms of sound.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 11, 2007)

Another BIG fan here. It's one of my two faves, along with the Old Lady. More Hans, more!!! :D


----------



## bluejay (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi guys, I'm a fan of this library and own both Malmsjo and Virtual Grand. Definitely my faves for writing or just practising piano.

One quick question, is there a real knack for mixing the Malmsjo as I really struggle with it?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 11, 2007)

I usually find that I need to bring up its volume considerably if the rest of the orchestration is muscular, and I may limit the range of velocities. I don't recommend taking out some bass to make room for other bass instruments though, as that's a big part of its charm.


----------



## Ed (Dec 11, 2007)

Virtual Grand is awesome as well, and can be used for more things I find. But you cant beat Malmsjo for moody soft stuff.


----------



## bluejay (Dec 11, 2007)

True. I'm always playing around on that Norah Jones patch...

I see that there's a second version coming out. Will we get a free/cheap upgrade?


----------



## Hans Adamson (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you guys. You are all very kind.

I recorded the Malmsjö so that I would be able to compose on it when I was away from it. This was long before there were any softsamplers. Because of it, I wound up in this business. It is very special to me - I play it every time I go to Sweden.

Regarding VGP, we now have a blow-out sale before releasing VGP2. I will post separately about this.

Thanks again.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 11, 2007)

bluejay, it's definitely well established that warm, dark grands don't pop out of a mix. You know the Elton John sound from the 70s? That's an Aural Exciter (or possibly a Dolby unit?), and they used it for that reason.

The problem is that pianos and especially sampled pianos don't take well to standard EQ - they get phasey in a hurry. So if an exciter doesn't give you the right sound (and it probably won't in any context in which you're using the Malmsjö), the best tool is a linear phase EQ. Also, cutting and raising the level works better than boosting on piano.

Same with strings, by the way.


----------



## PolarBear (Dec 11, 2007)

Ed @ Tue Dec 11 said:


> I played a Series of Unfortunate Events piano theme on the Malmsjö the other day and its almost exactly the same. Probably isnt actually the Malmsjö, but its awesome it does sound like that. Shame its not as deeply sampled as other piano libraries.


It has a certain "ringing" quality on some samples which can't be unEQed or deESsed or anything else, so you can be pretty sure about those which I listed in the upper chart. And besides that, hardly anyone achieved to imitate this special recording technique that is inhered in it, at least none that I know of.

Anyway, also having a great time with the VGP, which is a great piano to play off the top of my head, but the Malmsjö is creme de la creme when it comes to intimate sounds :D
PolarBear


----------



## Bruce Richardson (Dec 23, 2007)

<----Another fanboy of this library

Things don't always have to be the be-all-end-all. That has been somewhat the entire problem with the progression of software sampling, in my estimation...the rush to be everything to everybody has overtaken the bottom line.

Is it useful? Never mind if it does everything well...does it do one thing better than anything else?

With the Art Vista Malmsjo, so many years later, the answer to the last question is yes. A single sustained high-register note, on that piano, is an emotional journey that is sometimes the most exquisite, perfect tool you can use.

The reason Shure still sells zillions of SM57's is not that they're flat, or sensitive, or aesthetically beautiful, or a status-indicator. Shure sells 57's because they can fall into a pitcher of beer and still work, and their sensitivity, response, and EQ curve make snare drums and guitar amps work well on stage (and in the studio).

Viva la Malmsjo...and all simply beautiful things!!


----------



## midphase (Dec 23, 2007)

I have dropped Art Vista's Malmsjo disk in a pitcher of beer...and lo and behold....it still works!!! (although the beer doesn't taste as good afterwards)


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 23, 2007)

It is definitely a great piano. Something about that tone really does the trick for moodier peices. It's weird how, for me at least, all of the "versatile" libraries I have (Ivory, etc) are missing that tone.

And Bruce, it's nice to see you back! o-[][]-o


----------



## Bruce Richardson (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks, Mike (just realized we were brother pigs!!)

It's good to have a moment to be back...I've been slammed so hard since April that I literally have not taken a day off, and it's just about wiped me out. If it weren't for the holidays, I would still be pounding it out.

Kays: Glad to see you're still a cheeky monkey 

Funny story: I was producing an album, and needed a big space to record, so I talked to the department head at my alma mater (about 26 years past...eek) to see if I could use their rehearsal hall, which was originally a big recording soundstage.

They said yes. Part of the deal was that I'd get to use a Bosendorfer 275 for the sessions that I've always loved. When I was mic'ing it up, I noticed it had a lot of lint and crap inside, so I got a brush and cleaned it up a bit.

Wouldn't you know it...in the little pile of lint and dirt, I found a few pot seeds, and a tiny chunk of a bud. Not being one to waste a gift from the maker, I fired it up, and to my surprise, it was a taste (funky expanding flowery Columbian taste) that I had not experienced since college.

At that moment, it suddenly occurred to me that the culprit who spilled the dope in the piano was probably me...

sigh. The more things change, the more they stay the same. 

What the hell ever happened to good Columbian? Columbia is still there, right? I'm not talking about the ratty seedy Mexican crap that passes for Columbian. I'm talking about that flowery, gorgeous, almost solid, bluish-brown dog-paw sized...

I am really too old. I'm convinced. Just too old. Anachronism in the flesh.

What was the topic?


----------



## aeneas (Dec 24, 2007)

Bruce Richardson @ Sun 23 Dec said:


> What was the topic?


As I can remember at this moment, it was something about a funky expanding flowery gorgeous, almost solid, Scandinavian piano sound...


----------



## Bruce Richardson (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes, that was it... :lol:


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 24, 2007)

So are we getting a group buy for the Malmsjö now?


----------



## artsoundz (Dec 24, 2007)

dit


----------



## DKeenum (Dec 25, 2007)

Did you sa there was going to be a Malmsjö group buy?!?!?!?!?!?!?


:wink:


----------



## PolarBear (Dec 25, 2007)

Isn't it already going for a group-buy like price? I mean, could any other, sometimes way less inexpensive sampled piano present a list of feature film score usages equally impressive like the above one? And that plus a put-no-pot-on-top story by seeder Bruce? See, there is truce! 

PolarBear


----------



## PolarBear (Feb 19, 2008)

Ha! Just spotted it again in Hans Zimmer's Spanglish score. Lovely!


----------



## PolarBear (Sep 6, 2008)

Just bumping this thread for the appearance of the Malmsjö Grand in worlds' yet most successful movie: Batman - The Dark Knight.

Congrats, Hans. It's just wonderful to have this little thing. Enjoy it if you can!


----------



## PolarBear (Sep 20, 2008)

Spotted it again... this time its use in "Mr. Brooks" (Ramin Djawadi credited for the score).


----------



## Hal (Sep 24, 2008)

how do u spote it just by ears or is it indicated somewhere on the album cover ?


----------



## PolarBear (Sep 24, 2008)

These are by ear as explained above. Therefore uncertain ones...


----------



## PolarBear (Sep 30, 2008)

Yet another one: Godsend from 2004 by Brian Tyler. Gotta watch him too now ,)


----------



## PolarBear (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm extending the list once more: Gone Baby Gone (2007) by Harry Gregson-Williams. What a nice HGW score!


----------



## PolarBear (Dec 6, 2008)

New additions to the list: JNH's Blood Diamond and Paul Haslinger's Underworld score. I also rearranged it for a better view.


----------



## PolarBear (Dec 6, 2008)

I guess it's this one: http://www.imdb.de/title/tt1272019/ but they don't list a composer...


----------



## Thonex (Dec 6, 2008)

PolarBear @ Sat Dec 06 said:


> I guess it's this one: http://www.imdb.de/title/tt1272019/ but they don't list a composer...



Heh... that's the one.. and it's the first time I had my composer title credits in PINK!!!!

I doubt it even aired yet LOL.. still pretty fresh.


----------



## cc64 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thonex @ Sat Dec 06 said:


> I doubt it even aired yet LOL.. still pretty fresh.



Hi Andrew

December 27th Hallmark Channel

http://hallmarkchannel.com/publish/cons ... night.html

Did you do the music for the trailer, did they edit your music into it or none of the above?

Best,

CC


----------



## Thonex (Dec 6, 2008)

cc64 @ Sat Dec 06 said:


> Thonex @ Sat Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt it even aired yet LOL.. still pretty fresh.
> ...



No, they used some trailer music.... which is usually the case with trailers.


----------



## Justus (Dec 28, 2008)

Another vote for a group buy.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 28, 2008)

I do not think we should ask for a group buy on a software item that is only $99 for the Giga/Kontakt version and $199 for the GVI.

These small developers like Hans need to make some money to make it viable for them to keep developing.


----------



## Niah (Dec 28, 2008)

Ashermusic @ Sun Dec 28 said:


> I do not think we should ask for a group buy on a software item that is only $99 for the Giga/Kontakt version and $199 for the GVI.
> 
> These small developers like Hans need to make some money to make it viable for them to keep developing.



devs don't make money with group buys? ~o)


----------



## PolarBear (Feb 19, 2009)

It's been quite a while and I've been hinted nice additions to the list:

Nixon/Frost by Hanz and the Tyler/Badelt collaboration Constantine.


----------



## Blacklab (May 15, 2010)

Just a little documentary movie to add to the list. Score was nominated for a Northwest Chapter Regional Emmy. "Class C: The Only Game in Town". Most of it is Real Guitar 2L, but for emotional impact, I used the Malmsjo.


----------



## Ed (May 15, 2010)

Blacklab @ Sat May 15 said:


> Hans sent me to v.i. about a Malmsjo GVI question, but while I'm here I'll weigh in on the Malmsjo. It is the most expressive sampled piano in the world. As a pianist, I've played thousands of pianos around the world, and I remember a few (especially a Hamburg D at the Mozart Hall in Palma de Majorca). Had I played the real Malmsjo grand, I would have remembered it. We owe Hans a great debt of gratitude for the sampled Malmsjo. A 4-mic recording of my Yamaha S6 will destroy any other sampled grand, but if I want a recording that can literally express feeling with one chord, I'll use the Malmsjo. Thanks, Hans!



As much as I love the Malmsjo I think Tonehammers is about to surpass it possibly  We shall see.


----------



## midphase (May 15, 2010)

Ed,

Sometimes I wonder if you have a poster of Troels above your bed and if you named your teddy bear ToneHammer.


----------



## Ed (May 16, 2010)

midphase @ Sat May 15 said:


> Ed,
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if you have a poster of Troels above your bed and if you named your teddy bear ToneHammer.



I used to have TJ's poster above my bed, but now I have Troels' face photoshopped onto TJ's body. I might make him two headed with Mike.


----------



## KEM (Tuesday at 7:26 PM)

Looks like Hans is still using it after all these years!!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Tuesday at 7:37 PM)

Thomas Bergersen has used it like nuts too...
Tiny selection on top of my non-fluid brain


----------

